# The May '05 Challenge photos - "Abstract"



## TwistMyArm (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who submitted. We have a lot of really cool photos this month. All 33 photos can be viewed by clicking on the following the link: Abstract Photos!

The winner of this month's challenge will receive a prize courtesy of Chase and The Photo Forum. 

*Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced. *

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 33) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## ferny (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Twist. :cheer:


----------



## aprilraven (Jun 1, 2005)

there sure is a lot of talent on this board...good job everyone...some of these are just awesome...


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 1, 2005)

uhh some neat there!!!


----------



## Reservist (Jun 1, 2005)

I noticed that photo # 2 and # 3 are switched, (2 is in the number 3 slot) so do I use the photo number or the slot number?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 1, 2005)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos.



This should put them in the correct order. If not make sure you pay attention to the name of the photo when you are voting.
Always vote based on the name (description) of the photo you think is the best.


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 1, 2005)

Great job everyone!
I will be gone for a couple weeks... I will see who won when I get back!

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 2, 2005)

Some incredible work here. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jadin (Jun 4, 2005)

Hard to vote for just one...


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jun 6, 2005)

OH gosh, they're all great, I had a hard time picking!


----------



## JonK (Jun 8, 2005)

Def. some great work in here.
 I am very impressed.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who submitted this month! We had a lot of fantastic entries, but of course we have only one winning photo, which is photo 26. This unique shot of a slinky was submitted by Chiller.
Congrats Chiller!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats Chiller. Fantastic shot!


----------



## JonK (Jun 8, 2005)

Awesome shot chiller. Deserved win.

Thanks to all who voted for my shot #13.


----------



## photo gal (Jun 8, 2005)

A great big CONGRATULATIONS Chiller, great shot indeed!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jun 8, 2005)

good job chiller!!! man, i loved that shot.....i figured your shots would have had a crow in it...  congrats, chiller!


----------



## Chase (Jun 8, 2005)

Well done, Chiller! Although we can't live up to the level of the lensbaby this month (don't you already HAVE one anyway?  ), I'll be working on getting a little something out there to you!

Congrats, great shot!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice shot Chiller!!! Great idea and execution


----------



## Chiller (Jun 8, 2005)

Thank you Mad Malteaser, Jonk, Photo gal, Aprilraven,eromallagadnama for your congrats and kind words
 Thank you Chase for for the congrats and having these Challenges.   There were some really amazing photos there. 
 A big thanks to everybody who voted for mine.  I have been having nightmares of slinkys every since I decided that a slinky looked abstract.    Thanks again.


----------



## M @ k o (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations Chiller !!! WoW ! What a shot man ! It didn't take me long at all to vote on that one. Well done. 

Great work from all snappers also. Alot of freakin talent in here, thx for opening my eyes to Photography. I feel reborn again. 

Cheers, 

~ M @ k o ~


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 9, 2005)

JonK said:
			
		

> Awesome shot chiller. Deserved win.
> 
> Thanks to all who voted for my shot #13.


 
I have to say yours was the one that caught my eye. Out of interest, what the hell is that?!


----------



## Chiller (Jun 9, 2005)

#13 was cool.  Please tell...what was it.?

Thank you M @ k o for the congrats.


----------



## JonK (Jun 9, 2005)

It is dew on a piece of metal at sunrise.
Shot with 100 2.8 macro and 3 extension tubes. 
Thanks for asking!

as for the slinky shot - is it two slinkys ?
Some details on yer shot would be great.


----------



## M @ k o (Jun 9, 2005)

That was an awesome shot JonK. 3 extension tubes ? WoW. Unreal.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks JonK. It is two slinkys.  One folded in a circle(the one in front, and another as a backdrop.)  I dont have any lighting systems or anything. So I just used a reading light with a goose neck to hover over top.  I draped a piece of black silk over a table and taped it to the wall.   I used my Canon Rebel digital, and a 28 - 80mm lens, mounted on a tripod, and focused on the center of the front slinky.  After fighting with a ton of settings and trying to get the slinkys to behave, I could not get the right light.  Then I just went to "p" mode, and took a shot, and hoped it turned out.  Thanks again JonK


----------



## Reaper (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats Chiller.
A lot of really great shots. It's interesting to see what everyone's idea of abstract is. It's one of those subjects you can really get creative with.
Great job everyone.


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 11, 2005)

There were so many great ones.   sweet shot chiller, very interesting. congrats on first place!! 
thanks to those that voted for mine (number 25)!
now i'm curious as to who did which ones.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 17, 2005)

wow! somebody voted for me  numer 8  hyhyhy thanks And congrats to the winner!!!


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah, great shot chiller & congrats. Thanks to all who voted for me - looks like I came about third - I'll just have to try harder and come up with something better next time 

Rob


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 19, 2005)

rob, what did you do for that shot?? i'm still wondering what the heck that is.  it's awesome.


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> rob, what did you do for that shot?? i'm still wondering what the heck that is.  it's awesome.



Ta, it's a garden bauble bought at the Chelsea Flower Show and it's been desaturated (round the edges) and had the supporting string PS'd out. You can just about see my house in the background.

Here's the original, to give some perspective.

R


----------

